# 1 PC - 2 Räume



## NebuLa (23. Juli 2012)

*1 PC - 2 Räume*

Ich räume momentan um und werde deswegen bald einen zweiten Raum zur Verfügung haben.

Raum Nr. 1: Mein Bürozimmer 

- Hier steht der PC und mein normaler Bildschirm zum arbeiten/zocken (Specs in der Signatur)


Raum Nr. 2: "Wohnzimmer"

- Hier steht ein Fernseher aber KEIN PC
- Entfernung knapp 6m (Luftlinie hat nur 2 Holztüren im Weg)


Ich möchte gerne meinen PC so wie er jetzt ist in beiden Zimmern benutzen können, sprich, das Bild auf den Fernseher übertragen. Einen Kabel dorthin zu legen ist nicht sehr praktikabel weswegen ich zu einer anderen Alternative greifen muss. Ich habe im Raum mit dem Fernseher dann auch eine Funktastatur/maus um den Rechner zu bedienen, was schonmal über die Entfernung klappt. Nur das Bild fehlt noch.

Irgeine Idee? 

Achja, ja, ich kenne die KFA Karte mit Funkübertragung, jedoch möchte ich nicht meine GraKa wechseln sondern etwas flexibler für mögliches Aufrüsten bleiben.


----------



## Adi1 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: 1 PC - 2 Räume*

Das wird wohl so nix werden.


----------



## kress (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: 1 PC - 2 Räume*

Wireless HDMI WHDI FULL HD 1080p 5G Funk AV HD TV HDCP - CM3-Computer oHG

Gibts in Massen, heißt Wireless HDMI und da musst du mal schauen nach Testberichten, ob alle was taugen.
Bei Amazon hab ich aber recht gute bewertungen gefunden.


----------



## NebuLa (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: 1 PC - 2 Räume*

Sieht aus als wäre das die perfekte Lösung. Ich werd mich mal durch die Testberichte lesen

Danke!


----------

